# I just bought a Cruze need help with washing it?



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys just bought a 2013 LTZ topaz blue Cruze and want to know what products you guys use to clean outside and inside of the car. If you guys can post pics that would even be better. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Personal preference I use turtle wax Ice interior detailer for inside except piano black and windows and rain-x with carnauba beads for exterior. I haven't used it on this car yet but I use the prestone wax as you dry for the waxing.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Congrats on your Cruze! Got any pictures? Check out Autogeek.net for a bunch of good detailing products.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Grats !

Look at this video and others from Drive clean, this guy is EPIC : Audi R8 BLACKBIRD: Basic Car Wash Techniques - /DRIVE CLEAN - YouTube


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Since i cant post any pictures ill just tell you some things I use to keep my baby looking her absolute best. I'm just going to ramble em off... any of Meguiars ultimate product line...like their ultimate wash and wax soap and ultimate wash and wax anywhere...ultimate quik wax and ultimate quik detailed..ultimate liquid wax ultimate Polish ultimate compound...Meguiars scratchX 2.0..Meguiars swirlx swirl remover...Meguiars endurance tire dressing...mothers back to black trim care...mother's protectant...mother's Carpet and upholstery cleaner..mother back to black tire shine...mother's all wheel and tire foaming cleaner...mothers scratch remover...mothers California gold spray wax and California gold showtime detailer...stoners invisible glass cleaner...mothers wash and wax soap...Meguiars gold class leather cleaner and conditioner wipes or spray..Meguiars interior quik detailer..Meguiars ultimate protectant...stoners tarminator bug and tar remover...and for materials I use microfiber towels from Meguiars and mothers for the paint finish..Meguiars foam applicator pads..I get a ton of these since I use some to apply my tire dressing..Meguiars wash mitts and Meguiars waffle weave drying towels..I use these waffle weave glass towels I got from detailing.com which is cheaper than autogeeks glass towels. They work the same I think...I use mothers exterior detail brushes and mother's tire wheel and fender brushes..I go to Walmart to buy cheaper microfiber towels for wheel polishing for the rims...and I have extras to apply a protectant from mothers to my weather stripping and other rubber and plastic trims and seals. Lastly but not least...I have Meguiars G110v2 dual action polisher. This is the most expensive piece of Detailing accessory I have yet. If you want to know how to do something ...anyone please feel free to ask me. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Since i cant post any pictures ill just tell you some things I use to keep my baby looking her absolute best. I'm just going to ramble em off... any of Meguiars ultimate product line...like their ultimate wash and wax soap and ultimate wash and wax anywhere...ultimate quik wax and ultimate quik detailed..ultimate liquid wax ultimate Polish ultimate compound...Meguiars scratchX 2.0..Meguiars swirlx swirl remover...Meguiars endurance tire dressing...mothers back to black trim care...mother's protectant...mother's Carpet and upholstery cleaner..mother back to black tire shine...mother's all wheel and tire foaming cleaner...mothers scratch remover...mothers California gold spray wax and California gold showtime detailer...stoners invisible glass cleaner...mothers wash and wax soap...Meguiars gold class leather cleaner and conditioner wipes or spray..Meguiars interior quik detailer..Meguiars ultimate protectant...stoners tarminator bug and tar remover...and for materials I use microfiber towels from Meguiars and mothers for the paint finish..Meguiars foam applicator pads..I get a ton of these since I use some to apply my tire dressing..Meguiars wash mitts and Meguiars waffle weave drying towels..I use these waffle weave glass towels I got from detailing.com which is cheaper than autogeeks glass towels. They work the same I think...I use mothers exterior detail brushes and mother's tire wheel and fender brushes..I go to Walmart to buy cheaper microfiber towels for wheel polishing for the rims...and I have extras to apply a protectant from mothers to my weather stripping and other rubber and plastic trims and seals. Lastly but not least...I have Meguiars G110v2 dual action polisher. This is the most expensive piece of Detailing accessory I have yet. If you want to know how to do something ...anyone please feel free to ask me.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Any word or experience with this stuff?









Last time I used wax was the turtle wax ice stuff years ago that could be applied in direct sunlight. Need to wax this car soon, already getting light scratches and chips by the doors. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Any word or experience with this stuff?
> 
> View attachment 21914
> 
> ...


Ill never use turtle wax again. I tried some of their wax and this compound stuff, and the compound left tons of swirls in my paint, and the wax would not come off like it was suppose to when you go to do a final buff shine. That's when I stepped it up to meguiars ultimate compound with a foam applicator pad and start doing it by hand. It came out after tons of hard work. Turtle wax isn't even recommended by pros. In fact, armorall isn't any better than turtle wax stuff. Some armorall is good actually...Just not anywhere near the performance level as meguiars, mothers, stoner, detailers pro series, wolfgang, 303, and a lot of other brands on autogeeks site. Personally, ive got three favorites. Meguiars, mothers and stoner. The best wax to use is Meguiars ultimate liquid or paste wax. Its a pure synthetic wax that has the highest gloss and highest protection and shine. Its excellent on all paint colors. I highly suggest using that wax =].


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Since i cant post any pictures ill just tell you some things I use to keep my baby looking her absolute best. I'm just going to ramble em off... any of Meguiars ultimate product line...like their ultimate wash and wax soap and ultimate wash and wax anywhere...ultimate quik wax and ultimate quik detailed..ultimate liquid wax ultimate Polish ultimate compound...Meguiars scratchX 2.0..Meguiars swirlx swirl remover...Meguiars endurance tire dressing...mothers back to black trim care...mother's protectant...mother's Carpet and upholstery cleaner..mother back to black tire shine...mother's all wheel and tire foaming cleaner...mothers scratch remover...mothers California gold spray wax and California gold showtime detailer...stoners invisible glass cleaner...mothers wash and wax soap...Meguiars gold class leather cleaner and conditioner wipes or spray..Meguiars interior quik detailer..Meguiars ultimate protectant...stoners tarminator bug and tar remover...and for materials I use microfiber towels from Meguiars and mothers for the paint finish..Meguiars foam applicator pads..I get a ton of these since I use some to apply my tire dressing..Meguiars wash mitts and Meguiars waffle weave drying towels..I use these waffle weave glass towels I got from detailing.com which is cheaper than autogeeks glass towels. They work the same I think...I use mothers exterior detail brushes and mother's tire wheel and fender brushes..I go to Walmart to buy cheaper microfiber towels for wheel polishing for the rims...and I have extras to apply a protectant from mothers to my weather stripping and other rubber and plastic trims and seals. Lastly but not least...I have Meguiars G110v2 dual action polisher. This is the most expensive piece of Detailing accessory I have yet. If you want to know how to do something ...anyone please feel free to ask me.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Sweet what's the best thing for tires and rims. I want to only use Maguiars products. Also what's the best thing to clean the interior door panels and dash. Also leather seats. And last but not least the area around the radio all the silver plastic area.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> Sweet what's the best thing for tires and rims. I want to only use Maguiars products. Also what's the best thing to clean the interior door panels and dash. Also leather seats. And last but not least the area around the radio all the silver plastic area.


The best thing I found for all the plastic panels and dash is if your wanting a high gloss shine with UV protection, meguiars ultimate protectant is really good. Its not greasy, it dries quick. If your not wanting any shine or protection or little shine and protection, meguiars quik interior detailer is good for no shine and just for cleaning the plastics, or meguiars natural shine protectant. It has 3m scotchguard in it plus uv protection and a good shine to it. If your wanting the best shine and protection possible, the ultimate protectant is the solution for you. For leather, id use meguiars gold class leather cleaner and conditioner wipes or in the spray form. Just let that sit for a minute to allow it to soak into the material, then do a wipe off of excess product. For the plastic silver pieces, anything you use to clean the other plastic will work perfectly. Mothers has a new product out for LCD and LED screens. Its in wipe cloth form I believe. I never tried it but I use electronic cleaning wipes from walmart on my screen for the radio. I also use meguiars PlastX clear plastic cleaner for the Instrument cluster. Best thing for tires in rims is to treat your rims like you would the finish of your paint. Wash with a good quality wash solution, rinse, and dry. For tires, I use meguiars all wheel and tire cleaner or mothers foaming all wheel and tire cleaner, I spray the sidewall and agitate with a tire brush, rinse thoroughly with water, and I even dry the tire with a drying towel only for the tire, and a separate towel for the rim. I just use a spray wax to shine my wheels up using MF towels from walmart, and then meguiars endurance tire dressing with a tire foam applicator pad. Spread that evently. Just don't get it on your tread part. I did that **** last week and that crap splattered on the inside of my fender well and part of my front bumper on the edges. It came off because I cleaned it off in time. It probably helped because I had 2 coats of wax on my car lol.


----------



## Markgriffey (Jul 9, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> The best thing I found for all the plastic panels and dash is if your wanting a high gloss shine with UV protection, meguiars ultimate protectant is really good. Its not greasy, it dries quick. If your not wanting any shine or protection or little shine and protection, meguiars quik interior detailer is good for no shine and just for cleaning the plastics, or meguiars natural shine protectant. It has 3m scotchguard in it plus uv protection and a good shine to it. If your wanting the best shine and protection possible, the ultimate protectant is the solution for you. For leather, id use meguiars gold class leather cleaner and conditioner wipes or in the spray form. Just let that sit for a minute to allow it to soak into the material, then do a wipe off of excess product. For the plastic silver pieces, anything you use to clean the other plastic will work perfectly. Mothers has a new product out for LCD and LED screens. Its in wipe cloth form I believe. I never tried it but I use electronic cleaning wipes from walmart on my screen for the radio. I also use meguiars PlastX clear plastic cleaner for the Instrument cluster. Best thing for tires in rims is to treat your rims like you would the finish of your paint. Wash with a good quality wash solution, rinse, and dry. For tires, I use meguiars all wheel and tire cleaner or mothers foaming all wheel and tire cleaner, I spray the sidewall and agitate with a tire brush, rinse thoroughly with water, and I even dry the tire with a drying towel only for the tire, and a separate towel for the rim. I just use a spray wax to shine my wheels up using MF towels from walmart, and then meguiars endurance tire dressing with a tire foam applicator pad. Spread that evently. Just don't get it on your tread part. I did that **** last week and that crap splattered on the inside of my fender well and part of my front bumper on the edges. It came off because I cleaned it off in time. It probably helped because I had 2 coats of wax on my car lol.


Just sent you an email.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Matthew (chevycruze2012), guess what I came across? I thought finding this on the Meguiar's webpage was pretty awesome. 

http://www.meguiars.com/en/showcase?id=364

Maybe since you basically market their products for them on here, lol, you should submit pictures of your Cruze all detailed up from the use of their products and see if you can get your Cruze put up on the website. Ever think about working for Meguiar's? I think that with your passion for detailing a car and your use and knowledge of their products, you could easily start looking into how a career with Meguiar's might be possible. Just a thought.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Markgriffey said:


> Just sent you an email.


I just sent you those pictures to your email Mark. I hope you got them okay.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Hey Matthew (chevycruze2012), guess what I came across? I thought finding this on the Meguiar's webpage was pretty awesome.
> 
> http://www.meguiars.com/en/showcase?id=364
> 
> Maybe since you basically market their products for them on here, lol, you should submit pictures of your Cruze all detailed up from the use of their products and see if you can get your Cruze put up on the website. Ever think about working for Meguiar's? I think that with your passion for detailing a car and your use and knowledge of their products, you could easily start looking into how a career with Meguiar's might be possible. Just a thought.


I was actually thinking of that lol. I just wish I could move to California and work for meguiars. If it was a guarantee job, id move there in a heartbeat. I do have my cruze on their community page. Its not my current one, but it will be up soon =].


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, maybe see what you can do now in Iowa to set yourself up to be in the position to work for them one day in the future and then moving out to California will take care of itself.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im sure I can fit everything I own in my cruze to move there lol. I don't own much other than my car, detailing stuff, clothes, and my huge ass tv and expensive ass bed lol.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to owning a Cruze!

Since you're in CA, I'm guessing there's no point in the year where coin washing is out of question.

Cleaning Kit List:
• Meguiars Water Magnet Drying Towel
• 8 Regular Microfiber Towels
• Stoners Invisible Glass
• Meguiars Hot Wheels
• Meguiars Interior Quick Detailer 
• Meguiars NXT 2.0 Tech Wax
• Black Magic Tire Gel

Do a standard presoak/soap/rinse at the coin wash, or a 2 bucket wash in your driveway, whatever you prefer.

Dry using the Water Magnet. Honestly, I bought one of those on a whim and because I had some extra cash. No microfiber towel dries nearly as well. When drying use a circular type motion (not straight across), as to try and minimalize damage of any dust or dirt left. 

If the glass has spots, or you want to do the interior/mirrors, use the invisible glass spray (safe on auto tint). Spray the interior with the quik detailer and wipe. The quik detailer is NOT a protectant. It will just leave the inside of the car clean, not glossy. I don't recommend using protectant on the interior until its starting to show its age. It's one of those things that once you start you have to keep up.

Back to the outside, spray the rims with hot wheels and give them a wipe down to get rid of any brake dust etc. If your rubber isn't dry just quickly dab it down. Take the Black magic gel and go over them (comes with a foam applicator). The more you add, the more black they will be - but note that they will pick up more dirt if you drive without letting them dry (ask me how I know)

If you were doing a huge deep clean, you would also clay bar and polish now, but I'd just stick to the tech wax. Standard apply in small areas with a microfiber cloth, let it haze, take a second cloth and wipe off, take a clean side or a third and give it a final buff. The tech wax is a synthetic wax so you can keep letting it build and build in layers if you want more shine.

If you ever get wax on plastic: pink eraser. Works like magic.


----------



## buickgn (Jul 21, 2013)

I just bought some stuff from chemical guys. 




1 of : Chemical Guys ACC_J05 - Premium Dressing, Wax & Conditioner Applicator, Race Striped, Large
 $1.99  Processing  

1 of : Chemical Guys GAP_106_16 - All In One Polish + Shine + Sealant (16 oz)
 $16.99  Processing  

3 of : Chemical Guys MIC_292_01 - Premium Grade Microfiber Applicator, 2" x 4" x 6"
 $5.07  Processing  

1 of : Chemical Guys MIC_507_01 - Professional Grade Premium Microfiber Towel, Gold 16" x 24"
 $3.49  Processing  

1 of : Chemical Guys SPI_105_16 - Offensive Odor Eliminator & Premium Air Freshener, Citrus Scent (16 oz)
 $9.99  Processing  

1 of : Chemical Guys WAC_111_16 - Extreme Depth Liquid Carnauba Creme Wax + X-Seal (16 oz)
 $9.99  Processing


----------

